# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Rand Paul endorses Jason Lewis for congress (MN-02)

## jct74

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejzNV1P6h3E





> So proud to announce Dr. Rand Paul's endorsement of our candidacy in MN02 today. In announcing his endorsement, Senator Paul said, I am thrilled to support Jason Lewis in his candidacy for Congress. Jason will be a champion for limited government, a balanced budget and the protection of our individual liberties. While Jason might be Minnesota nice, hell always be a staunch defender of the Constitution. Today I stand with Jason and I hope you will too! 
> 
> I don't have to tell you that for years Senator Paul has been one of the strongest and most effective fighters on behalf of federalism, liberty, and smaller, smarter government in the U.S. Senate. Most important, he is a Senator who has taken his constitutional oath seriously. I am truly honored to have his support and look forward to working with him in Washington as the next Congressman from Minnesotas Second District.


http://www.jasonlewisshow.com/2016/0...ses-jason.html

----------


## Isaac Bickerstaff

It's going to hurt Rand a lot more than it will help Jason Lewis.

----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

Why would this hurt Rand?   Is Lewis a bad guy?

----------


## Isaac Bickerstaff

I don't trust him. His campaign is amateur hour and there is just too much stuff in the archives of his radio show that the Democrats are simply giddy to use against him.

----------


## erowe1

> I don't trust him. His campaign is amateur hour and there is just too much stuff in the archives of his radio show that the Democrats are simply giddy to use against him.


Like what? I liked his radio show.

I'm guessing the stuff the Democrats would be most giddy to use against him would be the same stuff that most Ron Paul supporters would see as reasons to support him.

----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

Where does his radio show air?

What did he say on it that was so bad?

Why don't you trust him?

----------


## specsaregood

> What did he say on it that was so bad?
> 
> Why don't you trust him?

----------


## erowe1

> 


That was a pretty good interview.

Also, Lewis was much more favorable to Ron Paul in 2011-12, specifically because of his foreign policy, and vocally in favor of noninterventionism.

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

This is great! CD2 is my district and I like Jason Lewis quite a bit. The GOP establishment down here is foaming at the mouth because they had John Kline for years and didn't get cookie cutter neocon Darlene Miller endorsed. They don't like Jason Lewis.

They'll probably stand down, and he'll need some grassroots support. The MN GOP already did it to Kurt Bills in 2012, who was viewed as too pro-liberty (or at least not establishment enough). The Minnesota Republican Party is full of babies who take their ball and go home whenever they fail to get a Bushite or Santorum-like social con for any state/Federal office.

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

In case there was any doubt about Jason Lewis being decent, the GOP establishment shills are sending out weekly mailers hitting him over Iran and not going along with neo-con foreign policy. They are pulling out all stops to push Kline's protegee Darlene Miller through in the August 9th primary. Jason Lewis needs our help beyond Rand's endorsement.

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

Lewis' GOP primary is today. I have a gut feeling he'll pull it off, but we'll see for sure in a few hours.

----------


## jct74

race has been called for Jason Lewis


41.4% Reporting

J. Lewis
47.2%
3,453

D. Miller
29.1%
2,125

J. Howe
17.4%
1,270

M. Erickson
6.3%
460



http://www.politico.com/2016-election/results/minnesota

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> race has been called for Jason Lewis
> 
> 
> 41.4% Reporting
> 
> J. Lewis
> 47.2%
> 3,453
> 
> ...


Nice! Let's hope he lives up to expectations.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Well, now to see if he has a win in November.

----------


## CPUd

> *Primary Results Move MN-02 from Toss Up to Lean Democratic*
> 
> House Republicans are happy that Speaker Paul Ryan won his Wisconsin primary with 84 percent of the vote, but Democrats are thrilled by last night's primary results next door in Minnesota. As expected, talk radio host Jason Lewis won the GOP primary in retiring Rep. John Kline's 2nd CD, and his long history of provocative statements make Democratic healthcare executive Angie Craig a slight favorite to flip a key swing seat.
> 
> For over a decade, Kline had proven a highly popular figure with white collar Twin Cities suburbanites thanks to his military background and perch atop the Education and the Workforce Committee. But Lewis defeated Kline's handpicked candidate, moderate businesswoman Darlene Miller, 49 percent to 31 percent and now even GOP strategists admit his win will make it more difficult for the party to hold the seat.
> 
> Lewis isn't a first time candidate; in 1990 he took 39 percent of the vote as the GOP nominee in Colorado's 2nd CD. But he's better known for his radio commentary and as Minnesota's "Mr. Right." Democrats are eager to hammer him for his comments on everything from women to Todd Akin to slavery. Meanwhile, Craig is one of the cycle's most polished Democratic candidates and had $1.8 million to Lewis's $104,000 in the bank at the end of June.
> 
> The 2nd CD is normally very evenly divided; President Obama carried it by just 226 votes in 2012 while Kline won reelection with 54 percent of the vote. But Donald Trump appears to be headed for a catastrophic defeat in the Twin Cities suburbs, and it's possible the NRCC will be more focused on ensuring GOP Rep. Erik Paulsen survives in the 3rd CD. Lewis's primary win moves the 2nd CD from Toss Up to Lean Democratic.


http://cookpolitical.com/story/9828

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

It isn't lean Democrat. I might call it tossup if GOP turnout is suppressed and Dems is abnormally high this year. Nobody came close to Kline's numbers in the Democrat blowouts of 2006, 2008, and 2012 (the year the state GOP was stupid enough to put a gay marriage thing on the ballot which really energized the left to turn out in droves against it). Lewis has a solid chance.

Of course, there are a few bitter GOPe/former Rubio shills on Twitter already calling themselves "Republicans for Craig." Just goes to show party unity means nothing to these people except when their neocon guy/gal wins.

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

New MN-02 internals released by both campaigns confirms very winnable race for Jason Lewis:

http://www.twincities.com/2016/08/24...olls-disagree/

His internal shows a 12% gap. Hers only shows her leading by 1%. There's probably a real Lewis lead of about 5% or less, so it will be close.

----------


## Champ

Used to listen to his radio show when driving to work and college classes.  Guy is not your average radio show pundit.  Seems to actually be intelligent and knows his stuff. Didn't often go for shock value or sensationalism, just talked political philosophy.  

Was pleasantly surprised when he interviewed Ron Paul during the 2008 campaign.  Seemed like he really was digging the RP philosophy.

How this will translate into holding public office is unknown, but I would take him over 99% of the rest of the big government stiffs on both sides.

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

Jason Lewis is continuing to make the rounds asking for donations, if anyone has a little spare cash allocated to Congressional liberty candidates. All polls released so far show a very good chance for him, so this race is very winnable.

https://join.jasonlewis2016.com/

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

New poll for MN02 has Lewis 3% ahead of the Dem. Lots of undecided, though, so it could go either way. I'd still think he has a small edge here due to the district's longtime GOP slant.




> MN-02 GOP poll: Lewis 36, Craig 33: Republican Jason Lewis leads Democrat Angie Craig 36 percent to 33 percent, with 26 percent of voters undecided, in a new poll conducted by the NRCC. Though Lewis has a background as a conservative radio host who sometimes made controversial remarks, the NRCC poll found that only 29 percent of voters have a negative view of Lewis — the same percentage as Craig. Both candidates have 70 percent name ID in the district. The poll was conducted by Wilson Perkins Allen Opinion Research and surveyed 400 likely voters. The margin of error is plus or minus 4.9 percentage points. Read the polling memo here.


http://www.politico.com/tipsheets/mo...iatives-216814

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

Jason Lewis has a really solid 9% lead right now with over half the vote in. Very good feeling about this race!

----------


## specsaregood

> Jason Lewis has a really solid 9% lead right now with over half the vote in. Very good feeling about this race!


This would be a real win.

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

Lewis WINS! Add another liberty voice to the House, and the first from Minnesota.

----------


## Superfluous Man

> Lewis WINS! Add another liberty voice to the House, and the first from Minnesota.


I agree. This is good news. I used to listen to his radio show. Yes, he was sometimes a cheerleader for the GOP establishment (at least over against the Democrats), but he definitely came from a more libertarian angle, and outspokenly distanced himself from them on some key issues, especially noninterventionist foreign policy. He unabashedly praised Ron Paul on his show in 2012 when other radio hosts were giving him the cold shoulder. I expect him to be in the top ten least evil members of the House, probably on a par with Sanford.

----------


## specsaregood

> I agree. This is good news. I used to listen to his radio show. Yes, he was sometimes a cheerleader for the GOP establishment (at least over against the Democrats), but he definitely came from a more libertarian angle, and outspokenly distanced himself from them on some key issues, especially noninterventionist foreign policy. He unabashedly praised Ron Paul on his show in 2012 when other radio hosts were giving him the cold shoulder. I expect him to be in the top ten least evil members of the House, probably on a par with Sanford.


Not so fast, sounds like this chump is on board with Ryans plan.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Hope he doesn't go the way of Bentivolio.


Too late. You don't take his position, and contradict Rand and the Freedom Caucus without taking sides. Bentivolio's mistake was trying to please both sides. If Lewis goes full establishment ass-kisser, he will have their backing to stay forever.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------

